# Unexpected risk of LOW solar input



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Europe braces for 'unprecedented' power issues from solar eclipse

We usually think of grid down situations if there is too MUCH solar output such as a strong Coronal Mass Ejection, but with so much of Europe's power grid run by solar, this eclipse could cause a shut down from the opposite situation. It will be nteresting to see what happens on March 20.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been reading about this all week. JMO, but the best thing Germany could do is fire up the coal power plants & run their grid on them till the eclipse passes then switch over to solar. I think Germany has had their coal supplies shut off twice. Once for price increase & once for railroad strike. So every year Germany has gone more & more toward solar.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this, I had no idea this is going on. Thanks for the thoughts too HuntingHawk.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shouldn't Euroweenies have enough battery power to get by?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Yah, there's this thing called Night that happens now and then...100% power dropoff from peak. I'm guessing the stress is from a sudden drop, not the lack of power per se. Load switching might be hard?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did not read the article but I hope they will survive a 20 minute eclipse without rioting and looting and raiding all the food stores and torching car dealerships..


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Spice said:


> Yah, there's this thing called Night that happens now and then


My thoughts exactly! How long does an Eclipse last?!?!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Are they making a mountain out of a molehill? What are the serious problems that could result from this? Seems like any vital infrastructure would have backup power.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What do they do at night? Could we sell them flashlights to turn on and shine at their solar panels?


----------

